# POLL: Would You Wear A Button That Signifies Youâ€™re Single?



## Darla (Apr 2, 2009)

*Would You Wear A Button That Signifies Youâ€™re Single?*

Posted by: Wendy Atterberry 4:30PM, Thursday April 02nd 2009 Filed in: Relationships





A â€œdating entrepreneurâ€ from Australia has invented something he hopes will make it much easier for singles to approach one another. Itâ€™s called a â€œsingles identification badge,â€ or, um, a _button_ for short. The button costs $22.95, has the url of a dating site printed on it, and gets one access to online forums where people can organize meet-ups with others who share similar interests, kind of like that site called, you know, Meetup, which happens to be free. Evan Diacopolous, the 35-year-old behind the idea explains the button is like a â€œsubtle and unobtrusiveâ€ sign that says, â€œâ€™Hey Iâ€™m single, Iâ€™m looking for romance, donâ€™t be afraid to come up and talk to me.â€ I used a similar sign pretty successfully when I was single â€” it was called â€œeye contact and a smile.â€

Diacopolous hasnâ€™t had many people sign buy the button and the service yet, but he has high hopes in that in â€œtwo or three years time, weâ€™ll have a quarter of single people wearing the badge.â€ Yeah, good luck with that. [News.com.au]


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 3, 2009)

Sure, why not. Can't hurt?


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 3, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 3, 2009)

I wouldn't.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 3, 2009)

NO!

you know what would happen? A whole lot of sleazy, non-attractive guys you have no interest in would hit on you, and the standard 'I have a boyfriend' excuse would be totally unviable.

I speak to a guy and if I think he's interested AND interestING, then I'll let him know whether or not I'm single!


----------



## Ozee (Apr 3, 2009)

leave it for a greek to think of it....

I think the IRish ring where you face it towards or away from you is a much nicer idea. (I think its irish please corect me if wrong!)


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 3, 2009)

i wouldnt. i think youd get the wrong kinda attention

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NO!
you know what would happen? A whole lot of sleazy, non-attractive guys you have no interest in would hit on you, and the standard 'I have a boyfriend' excuse would be totally unviable.

I speak to a guy and if I think he's interested AND interestING, then I'll let him know whether or not I'm single!

exactly


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

No way. Imagine all the new cheesy pickup lines! "Can I press your button?"


----------



## Lucy (Apr 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NO!
you know what would happen? A whole lot of sleazy, non-attractive guys you have no interest in would hit on you, and the standard 'I have a boyfriend' excuse would be totally unviable.

I speak to a guy and if I think he's interested AND interestING, then I'll let him know whether or not I'm single!

exactly!!!! it's like advertising yourself. i'd never do it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 3, 2009)

If it was a socialy accepted idea and I was in the market - why not.


----------



## tika (Apr 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NO!
you know what would happen? A whole lot of sleazy, non-attractive guys you have no interest in would hit on you, and the standard 'I have a boyfriend' excuse would be totally unviable.

I speak to a guy and if I think he's interested AND interestING, then I'll let him know whether or not I'm single!

These were my first thoughts too.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not into labelling myself, I wouldn't wear it. I would feel so self conscious. Some good points above too.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 3, 2009)

Nooo way.

It would be embarrassing, I'd feel like a sad case and you'd get pervs chatting you up.

Ick.


----------



## Roxie (Apr 3, 2009)

Desperate, much?


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 3, 2009)

Absolutely not.


----------



## banapple (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL I must be crazy then because I think it's not a bad idea...


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 24, 2009)

Um, that would be a "He**, NO!"


----------



## Simone (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm not single anymore, but I doubt I'd put on the button if I was - it screams "desparation" to me unless I was at a bar where everybody else was wearing one denoting their marital status. I'm not that extroverted.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2009)

Definitely not!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Maybe only on Valentine's Day. But I wouldn't pay for it. lol.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 24, 2009)

Um... no way.


----------



## Karren (Apr 24, 2009)

How about a secret decoder ring?? That flashes when ever another single person is within 20 feet!! lol


----------



## bCreative (Apr 24, 2009)

Maybe....hell guys might actually start hitting up on me!


----------



## caitlyn (Apr 24, 2009)

i dont need my friends pimping me out and i def. don"t need a Button to do the work for me either.. NO way.


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how about a secret decoder ring?? That flashes when ever another single person is within 20 feet!! Lol lmao!!
What about a ring that flashes when my boyfriend is dangerously close to becoming single?


----------



## Karren (Apr 25, 2009)

I think they already have those...they were hot in the 70's!! Mood rings... Your in a bad mood and he's closer to being single?


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think they already have those...they were hot in the 70's!! Mood rings... Your in a bad mood and he's closer to being single?



I actually tried an experiment with him and "mood bracelets" once. It didn't work! I was seething, but appeared peaceful according to the color chart.
Usually, talking just works, but on those rare instances...an accurate mood ring would be helpful!


----------

